# Firmen/Produktsuchmaschinen



## Moon River (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe User, 

seit einigen Wochen oder Monaten haben wir täglich Anrufe von so genannten Firmen oder Produktsuchmaschinen. Wir ließen uns auf kein Gespräch ein da wir all dem sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Hat jemand in dem Bereich Erfahrungen gesammelt oder kann mir jemand etwas darüber sagen, für was so was nützlich sein kann. WLW z.B. kenne ich, aber die anderen Suchmaschinen wie hotfrog,  itsbetter oder firmenfinder...oder was es da alles so gibt-kenne ich absolut nicht. 

Also teilt mir bitte eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen mit!

Schönen Abend und liebe Grüße-moon river


----------



## tombe (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also ich selber habe mich sehr lange genau damit beschäfftigt weil ich ein paar Ideen hatte die es in der Form bei den Suchmaschinen noch nicht gab.
Leider war auch damals die Resonanz der Firmen sehr zurückhalten und ich habe das Projekt wieder eingestampft.

Allerdings verstehe ich diese Reaktion nicht wirklich. Was schadet es wenn man ich ein paar solcher Suchmaschinen eingetragen ist. Klar es kmmt immer darauf an was verlangt und was dafür geboten wird. Aber im Grunde denke ich spricht doch nichts dagegen.
Die Mehrheit sucht doch heute nicht mehr in irgendwelchen Zeitungen sondern im Netz.

Geht doch einfach her und macht selber beim einen oder anderen Anbieter ein paar Abfragen. Dann seht ihr ob ihr Treffer zurückbekommt und was dese Treffer Wert sind.
Je nachdem könnt ihr euch dann entscheiden ob es sich für euch lohnt oder auch nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## NicoM (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi moon-river,

ich habe auch schon von solchen Firmen gehört, die einem ihr Angebot direkt "aufzwingen" wollen. Jedoch sind nur die wenigstens von denen wirklich relevant. Du solltest also nicht jedem Unternehmen, dass bei dir anruft, dein Vertrauen schenken. Informiere dich vorher, ob diese Firmen überhaupt deine Zielgruppe ansprechen. 

Ein Beispiel (ähnlich wie WLW) ist http://www.techpilot.de. Dort kann man als Einkäufer mit Hilfe der Suchmaschine den passende Lieferanten für seine Zeichnungsteile ausmachen. Wie du merkst ist dies Unternehmen auf die Fertigungsindustrie spezialisiert.

Ein anderes Beispiel: http://www.abconline.de Hier kannst du auch nach Unternehmen suchen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Viele Grüße
Nico


----------

